# Veranstaltunghinweis!!!!! 3tes BMX Oldschool Meeting in Zeven am 04. + 05.06.2011



## Funsports_Z (5. April 2011)

Nachdem ich RISE gefragt hatte, mach ich hier schonmal ne Vorankündigung für unsere BMX- Veranstaltung:







Es gehen mal wieder "viel zu alte Kerle in viel zu engen Klamotten auf eigentlich viel zu kleinen Bikes" an den Start und es werden auch Jugendklassen gestartet.
Die Veranstaltung ist ausgeschrieben als "Werbung für den BMX- sport", womit jeder (auch ohne BdR- lizenz) an den Start gehen kann! und es gilt mal wieder das "Motto" gemeinsam Spaß haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




weitere Infos (folgen) unter:

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr unsre Gäste seid, ob als Teilnehmer oder Zuschauer.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX- support
Funsports-Zeven e.V.


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. April 2011)

Unser Track in 3D:

http://www.360bilder.de/html/vr_funsport.htm

"Riders get Ready!"

Mit dem Sand im Hintergrund wird bis zum Oldschool Meeting noch so "einiges" passieren.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX- support
Funsports-Zeven e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (19. April 2011)

Noch ein "kleines" Update:






Jetzt sind wir bereit für das Oldschool Meeting


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Mai 2011)

..am letzten WE sind die letzten Arbeiten an der Bahn fürs Oldschool-  meeting dann erfolgreich abgeschlossen worden. Es kann losgehen! Wir  freuen uns drauf!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kurz noch unsre offizielle "Pressemitteilung" mit weiteren/ den letzten Infos zur Veranstaltung:

*Wie in den vergangenen beiden Jahren veranstaltet der  Funsports Zeven e.V. erneut ein BMX-Event in Zeven.

Wegen der großen Teilnahme der letzten beiden  Veranstaltungen erstreckt es sich diesmal über zwei Tage.* *

Hierzu werden wie bereits  auch in 2009 und 2010  oldschool BMX-Fans und auch Fahrer aus den 80ern  den  Weg aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet in die Stadt am Walde  machen.* *

Am Samstag, dem 4. Juni ab 12 Uhr findet eine oldschool  bike show in dem Saal des Bowl Inn * *am Campingplatz Sonnenkamp statt. Parallel gibt es einen  Freestyle BMX  Contest auf den Rampen * *des  Vereines an dem outdoor-Areal am Sonnenkamp.   Ebenfalls wird, neben  diversen Gimmicks, eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt in Richtung Innenstadt  gemacht.* 

Am Abend wird es auf dem Saal eine kleine Party geben, welche zur  Einstimmung auf das BMX-Rennen in Zeven-Aspe  an der Industriestrasse  auf der vereinseigenen BMX-Bahn am Sonntag, dem 5.06. ab 11 Uhr,  dienen  soll. 

Dort startet es mit dem  Einschreiben der BMX-Racer ab 11 Uhr. In allen  Altersklassen wird  angeboten ein BMX-Rennen mitzufahren. **Voraussetzung sind ein Helm, Handschuhe, lange Kleidung  und ein kleines Startgeld, welches erhoben wird. 

Parallel werden auch Hochsprung- und  Showsprungwettbewerbe, dem Publikum präsentiert.* *

Moderiert werden die spannenden Rennläufe vom  bekanntesten Sprecher im  Bundesgebiet, Thorsten Schroth, aus der bundesdeutschen BMX-Hochburg   Weiterstadt.* *

Weitere Infos bis zur Veranstaltung unter www.funsports-zeven.de  !


*Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Mai 2011)

Kurz nochma fürs Oldschool Meeting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die Anfahrtbeschreibung steht auch hier im thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5436588&postcount=10

wer sich das auffer Karte ansehen will:

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=khcdrixbqwkhqvgg

der GPS- track MTB und da kann man auch gleich ne Routenplanung machen.

Gruß

 Jan

 MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX Support
 Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Juni 2011)

Noch ne kleine "Einstimmung" (aus dem letzten Jahr) auf das kommende Wochenende:


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. Juni 2011)

Kurz vorab ein "Appetizer" vom Oldschool- Wochenende
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Soviel vorab, es war mal wieder klasse!!!! Ein ausführlicherer Bericht folgt demnächst in diesem Programm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und reichlich Bilder sind schon in unserem Blog und auch schon in meinem Album.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Juni 2011)

Da hat mir unsere Lokalpresse doch schon die Arbeit abgenommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:






Dem is nix hinzuzufügen, außer ein großes, fettes Dankeschön
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (und special thanks to Schrotti für die Kult- Moderation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), die zum Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben!!!!.....und wie immer "nach Zeven...is vor Zeven!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß

Jan

MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.
& BMX Support

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Juni 2011)

Und noch ne Galerie vom Oldschool Meeting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.bmxkeller.de/bmx-zeven/


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Juni 2011)

macht mal sowas in nrw


----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juni 2011)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> macht mal sowas in nrw



...noch son WE in der saison und da würd vielleicht die ein oder andre family von unsern Kollegen nich mehr mitspielen.

Aber schau ma hier rein:





http://www.os-bmx.de/

wir sind ja nicht die Einzigen in D die Oldschool BMX machen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. Juni 2011)

habe geguckt,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. August 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Da hat mir unsere Lokalpresse doch schon die Arbeit abgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem is noch was hinzuzufügen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

Wir haben es mit dem Oldschool Meeting ins "Classic BMX Mag" geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













http://funsports-zeven.de/2011/08/im-australischen-bmx-magazin-wird-ueber-bmx-in-zeven-berichtet/





Wow


----------

